# Mig tig combi machine



## Taul Paul (12 Aug 2021)

Hello
Probably been asked b4. Can anyone recommend a combination Mig Tig welding machine. The guy at Stahlwerk in the EU won't trade with us anymore but does have one with plasma also.

TP


----------



## flh801978 (12 Aug 2021)

A friend of mine has an ESAB rebel which is great except for the price..

I have a mig machine and a tig ac/dc for much less than 1/2 the price of a rebel

Esab machines are sold at the welding supplies on newhall road
Ian


----------



## Taul Paul (12 Aug 2021)

OK thanks
I forgot to say it's just for a home workshop setting. Big power is not a requirement.


----------



## Spectric (12 Aug 2021)

Personally don't like combo machines, seems to be a compromise somewhere so better getting something good at one thing and then if needed something else for the other task. Once you have TIG then I found mig just gets used a lot less, ok it is a faster welding process and the shielding gas is cheaper than pure Argon needed for TIG which I find so versatile and capable of welds you would not attempt with a mig.


----------



## clogs (12 Aug 2021)

Paul,
Stahlwerk is just another Chinese made machine....name is just to sound German, well thought of.......
they used to go around the farms in France bugging u to buy that stuff.....it was, there anyway more than double if not triple the price of similar equipment but of a different colour....


----------



## Johnwa (13 Aug 2021)

I know Kemppi (Finnish company) used to do a basic mig unit to which you could add on other modules to convert to TIG etc but they were 3ph supply and wouldnt be cheap as Kemppi supplied industry. Worth having a look at their website to see if they do 1ph gear and try to find a used machine.


----------



## JohnT (13 Aug 2021)

This looks very tempting.


----------



## Dave Moore (14 Aug 2021)

Taul Paul said:


> Hello
> Probably been asked b4. Can anyone recommend a combination Mig Tig welding machine. The guy at Stahlwerk in the EU won't trade with us anymore but does have one with plasma also.
> 
> TP


Hi, 
I suggest looking online at Jasic, or Stehl (could be Stihl, not sure) they may do a combination ,you require. We have Jasic stick/mig at work and Stehl stick/gig and both good units.


----------



## charadam (14 Aug 2021)

Take a look at RTech online.

I've been using their gear for 5+ years and I cannot speak highly enough about their quality, service and prices.


----------

